# Empava 72" Acrylic Whirlpool Bathtub 2 Person Hydromassage Rectangular Water Jets



## jmp35766 (Mar 7, 2019)

Brand New - Empava 72" Acrylic Whirlpool Bathtub 2 Person Hydromassage Rectangular Water Jets Alcove Soaking SPA Double Ended Tub Model 2020, White
Retail - 2473.97 after taxes

My price - $1400.00 

979-479-0865
Bay City TX











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmp35766 (Mar 7, 2019)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmp35766 (Mar 7, 2019)

1200


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmp35766 (Mar 7, 2019)

$1000


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmp35766 (Mar 7, 2019)

Still got it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

